# Speakers



## Keith68 (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi All,

I actually have two questions:

1) When I first bought my '11 210RS, I swear that the television audio could be heard from all speakers throughout the trailer. Right now the TV audio only comes out of the TV itself. Is there away to expand the sound to the external ceiling speakers?

2) When I hook my laptop up to the TV with an HDMI cable, I have to use my computer speakers for audio. Is there a way to get sound out of the ceiling speakers or even the television itself?

Thanks in advance,

Keith


----------



## Sandlapper (Apr 12, 2010)

in our camper the radio has to be set to auxillary, the audio output on the tv set to "fixed". i turn my tv speakers off. thats what works on ours.


----------



## Keith68 (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks. That sounded great and I did all that you mentioned but it still doesn't work in my 210.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

If you are not hearing the TV on AUX the cable may have come unplugged. Remove the bezel around the radio, remove 4 screws holding the unit in place. Carefully pull the unit forward and down. There is usually quite a tangle of speaker wires behind.

Have someone help you or support the radio on a portable table, etc. Check for Audio out cables from the TV to the radio. It probably would not hurt to have wire ties handdy to organize the different cables and wires. Connect up what you need, the connectors are usually pretty well labeled. Reinstall the radio and give it a shot.

It isn't very difficult at all to do this. Just take your time with the bezel and screws to not scratch or break anything.

Eric

P.S. I added cable to the inputs and outputs for future use to make it easy on myself should I add something later on.


----------



## cdawrld (Jul 31, 2011)

On my 230rs I connected the TV headphone out to the AUX in on stereo. Used a male to male wire from radio shack. 
Pic posted in my latest post in mod section.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

The rear slide models have a different sound system than the other models. They don't have a built in DVD player, and as far as I know, the sound from the TV won't come through the stereo speakers, unless you hook up an external auxillary cable. From the factory, there is no wiring between the TV and the stereo.

An HDMI cable should send sound to the TV, if the TV input is set to HDMI. Ours works with a DVD player. Your problem may be with the laptop's configuration.


----------



## Keith68 (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

cdawrld said:


> On my 230rs I connected the TV headphone out to the AUX in on stereo. Used a male to male wire from radio shack.
> Pic posted in my latest post in mod section.


this is what i did on my 312bh as well...


----------

